# Moving from India to Melbourne on 457 Visa - Long term 2 years



## rmvasu (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, 

I will be travelling to Melbourne on a long term assignment on Mid April. Can you guide me on the below. 

1. How would be cost of living. Will I be able to manage monthly expenses within 2000 Aus$.
2. Things need to be carried to Aus from India? 
3. Im also bringing in my family (spouse and 1 year old kid). Hence would like to know, if I will get all the groceries, masalas and spices there (Indian standard). 
4. How would be the climate? Is it adviseable to get the leather jackets, thermals for my kid from India or is it worth getting it there.
5. Any specific electronic or kitchen appliance like mixie, grinder, need to be carried. 
6. Will I get an one bedroom house immediately or should i start searching for one thru net. Advice me on the safest & nearby places. I would be working in Elizabeth street, Melbourne. 

Thanks in advance. 

Regds, 
rmvasu


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I think your amount is too small for an individual much less a family. I would set your budget at $3000 or $3500 and re-evaluate once here how you are living.

There are 1 BR apartments. Houses usually are 3 BR and townhouses are sometimes 2 BR.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi rm

i started a thread sometime back, have a look, i am moving in June and it has a detailed list of things i plan to carry and whatt all i dont plan to. i think most of your answers wil be answered there.

as for jacket, yes carry woolen, thermal for kids etc from India. the link to the thread is below..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/70151-preparation-so-far.html


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

BRAVO ANJ ! your preperations are superb and well thought out. 

we are awaiting our nomination confirmation to enable apply for 457 visa .. have some queries .. 
* am i am working in the gulf & family in india , can i and my wife + kid do our medicals at seperate doctors ( DIAC approved of course). 
* for 457 , is it safe to do the medicals & keep ready or await 
i think for high risk countries they will ask medicals & PCC rite ? 
* PCC : do they ask PCC for 457 visa as its only temp visa but india under high risk country - as i lved dubai 3 years 
pcc will take time it seems and my worry 
thanks


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

You can manage your monthly expenses in AUD$2K if you exclude your rental from this. So if you get a place to stay from your company or something like that then it is indeed workable.


----------

